

Flash Games to iPhone - First press on my startup - One App At A Time - rabble
http://gigaom.com/2009/12/15/iphone-users-get-ready-for-flash-games/

======
sjsivak
When CS5 comes out everyone will be able to make flash apps directly for the
iPhone right? It seems a pretty hefty cost to hand over half your revenue just
for a slightly early release and "shepherding" through the app store approval
process.

~~~
blaine
For flash devs who don't want to put in the time to put their app on the app
store, but want to see if they could make some money with their app, this
seems like a perfect approach.

------
gaba
It seems like a very cool idea!

------
sfagnoni
Great idea, lets see those flash games in the iphone, good luck oneapp!!

------
peterpunk3
excellent!

~~~
tbgvi
Looks like you're already getting some great practice in preparation to
review-spam the app store!

~~~
rabble
:)

Who said social marketing wasn't fair play? I'm a real hacker news reader, not
a spammer... been here a long time.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=rabble>

~~~
tbgvi
I don't doubt your a real reader, but your 3 friends with no karma seem a tad
suspicious

Maybe its a coincidence...

------
rafaeliv
cool!!

